# Bildverlauf-Transparenz



## darki777 (18. November 2006)

Hi,
habe ein ziemliches Anfängerproblem, könnte mir jemand zufällig sagen wie ich z.B. ein Bild dem Verlauf einer Transparenz von 0-100 zuweisen kann, also das z.B. das Bild ganz unten eine Transparenz von 0 hat und fortlaufend bis 100 ganz oben?

mfg & danke schon mal, darki


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. November 2006)

Hi,

in welchem Programm möchtest du den das realisieren?

Gruß


----------



## darki777 (18. November 2006)

Corel Paint Shop Pro, mit Adobe Photoshop weis ich wies geht, allerdings
bräuchte ich es ziemlich dringend in Corel.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. November 2006)

Hi,
ich hab da mal was in Google gefunden. An sich kannst du mit Paintshop das gleiche machen wie mit Photoshop. In google einfach immer als Suchbegrif Paintshop+"was will ich machen"+eventuell etwas Phantasie bei den Begriffen.
http://www.pixelfresh.de/b_mask_02.htm

Gruß


----------



## darki777 (18. November 2006)

Hmm, gegoogelt hab ich schon, nur ist das nicht das was ich gesucht habe,
oder weil es bei mir vieleicht nicht ganz klappt wie ich es wollt, habs zumindest
so versucht, krieg aber diese Verlaufstransparenz eines Bildes nicht hin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. November 2006)

Nun du must doch einfach einen schwarz-weißen Verlauf erstellen und als Maske verwenden. Aber mal eine Frage, da du meinst du wüßtest wie du das in Photoshop erstellst warum machst du es nicht in PS?
Ansonsten schau mal in der Hilfe nach: Erstellen von Verlaufsfüllungen.



> Auszug:
> 
> 1 Wählen Sie das Verlaufswerkzeug aus.
> 
> ...



Gruß


----------

